# [HOW-TO] Convertirse en traductor de Gentoo (31/07/2008)

## i92guboj

La comunidad hispanoparlante de Gentoo es un grupo relativamente pequeño, pero que crece poco a poco. Gentoo es una distribución que se caracteriza por dar una gran importancia a la documentación. Ésto viene en parte motivado por su carácter de meta-distribución. En lugar de proporcionarnos una distribución de GNU/Linux preparada para trabajar, Gentoo nos ofrece una serie de documentos y herramientas para que podamos construir nuestra distribución ideal. Esta razón hace que la documentación sea un punto clave de la distribución.

Existen proyectos para traducir la documentación de Gentoo a varios idiomas, y -claro está- el castellano no podía faltar en dicha lista. El propósito de este hilo es el de dar unas nociones básica sobre el proceso de traducción de un documento a la lengua de Cervantes, para que así, cualquier participante del foro pueda eventualmente convertirse en traductor, ya sea de forma ocasional o de forma periódica, dentro de sus posibilidades e intereses.

Requisitos

Lo primero que debería hacer un traductor es suscribirse a la lista de correo correspondiente: gentoo-doc-es@lists.gentoo.org

Para ello, se ha de mandar un correo vacío a gentoo-doc-es+subscribe@lists.gentoo.org, tendremos que esperar la contestación, confirmando la suscripción. Tras eso, podremos escribir a dicha lista mandando correo a gentoo-doc-es@lists.gentoo.org. El funcionamiento es como el de cualquier otra lista de correo.

Por lo demás, no existe ningún tipo de requisito oficial. Cualquiera que tenga un manejo adecuado de las dos lenguas involucradas (inglés y castellano) puede traducir un documento. La documentación de Gentoo se realiza a partir de archivos XML, que son archivos de texto plano, en los cuales aparecen una serie de etiquetas especiales que son usadas para dar formato al documento a la hora de mostrarlo en la web. Tan solo se necesita un editor de texto, y aquí cada uno tiene su elección particular.

Seleccionando un documento

Los documentos de Gentoo están todos aquí: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/

Navegamos por las categorías y buscamos un documento que esté en inglés. Sugiero escoger un tema que nos interese, y que pensemos que puede ser útil para otros usuarios. En cualquier categoría puede haber documentos en inglés que requieran traducción, también hay enlaces a listados completos y por categorías, todo lo que esté en inglés necesita un traductor, sin excepción. Cuando tengamos un objetivo seleccionado, tendremos que visitar el árbol CVS y descargar el archivo XML asociado.

Tenemos que visitar el repositorio CVS on-line y descargar el documento XML para la página que queramos traducir. Por ejemplo, si quisiéramos traducir esta página:

```
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-mips-faq.xml
```

Tendríamos que ir a la siguiente página en el live-cvs:

```
http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo/xml/htdocs/doc/en/
```

Y descargar el archivo llamado "gentoo-mips-faq.xml".

 *NOTA IMPORTANTE wrote:*   

> No vale con guardar la página desde el navegador y traducir el html generado. La web de Gentoo no está escrita en html, sino en XML, el html se genera de forma dinámica al solicitar la carga de una página.

 

También podemos hacer una copia local de todo el repositorio de Gentoo. Gentoo ofrece interfaces para cvs, svn, git y rsync. Para más información, consultar la siguiente web: http://anoncvs.gentoo.org/.

Por ejemplo, con CVS:

```

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gentoo.org/var/cvsroot co gentoo/xml/htdocs

```

Tras esto, encontraremos el mismo documento bajo gentoo/xml/htdocs/doc/en/

Confirmar en la lista

Una vez escogido en documento, hay que mandar un mensaje a la lista de correo, para dejar constancia de que vamos a traducir dicho documento. Por esto es importante estar suscrito también, porque así vemos los mensajes de los demás usuarios. Así se evita que dos personas estén traduciendo el mismo documento al mismo tiempo.

Traducir

Tiene poca ciencia, se abre el fichero en un editor de texto, y se traduce. Hay que tener en cuenta que los tags XML no deben ser traducidos. Bajo el tag de Autor debemos añadir uno de Traductor, por ejemplo, en gentoo/xml/htdocs/doc/es/articles/bash-by-example-p2.xml podemos encontrar lo siguiente:

```

<guide link="/doc/es/articles/bash-by-example-p2.xml" lang="es" disclaimer="articles">

<title>Bash con ejemplos, parte 2</title>

<author title="Autor">

  <mail link="drobbins@gentoo.org">Daniel Robbins</mail>

</author>

<author title="Traductor">

  <mail link="i92guboj@terra.es">Jesús Guerrero</mail>

</author>

```

Se observa dicho tag author con la propiedad title puesta a "Traductor". Para crearlo copiamos el bloque author que ya había y cambiamos los campos pertinentes. También podemos ver que más arriba se ha actualizado la URL para apuntar al documento español (es) en lugar del inglés (en), la propiedad lang también ha sido ajustada con el mismo valor.

Normalmente, al final del documento también hay enlaces. Debemos comprobar si existe una versión española de los mismos (visitándolos nosotros, y cambiando "en" por "es" en la ruta. En los casos en los que haya un documento en castellano, deberemos cambiar las URLs por la versión en castellano. El resto las dejaremos en inglés para que los enlaces no estén rotos.

Mandar a bugzilla

Para esto necesitamos (sorpresa) estar registrados en https://bugs.gentoo.org.

Tras logearnos vamos al apartado para crear un nuevo bug de traducción de documentación y rellenamos todos los datos de la forma pertinente. Jamás, y digo jamás, se debe añadir el texto traducido en ninguno de los cuadros de esta página.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Doc Translations&format=guided

Una vez creado el nuevo bug, se debería cargar la página del bug automáticamente. Ahí es donde debemos pulsar en el enlace pertinente para crear un nuevo adjunto, y ahí es donde añadiremos nuestro fichero traducido.

Una vez hecho esto, mandamos un mensaje a la lista de correo, indicando que el trabajo ha sido completado, y adjuntando un enlace a la página del bug que hemos creado.

Si todo es correcto, tan solo es cuestión de esperar, y en poco tiempo nuestro nuevo documento traducido estará en la red.

Información complementaria

Esta pequeña guía no es parte de la documentación oficial, y es tan solo una pequeña introducción a lo que son las traducciones en la documentación de Gentoo. Este documento no sustituye a los oficiales, ni está completo. Todos los traductores deberían leer los siguientes documentos, que considero imprescindibles:

Guía Gentoo de GuideXML

Acerca del Grupo de Documentación en Castellano Gentoo Linux

Documentation Development Tips & Tricks

Y eso es todo (por ahora)  :Cool: 

TODO: Instalar y configurar gorg para probar localmente un documento antes de mandarlo a bugzilla.

----------

